# Underground-NFS



## rakee (Jul 5, 2004)

If any1 have the music tracks from NFS Underground PLEASE send em 2 me...or else help me out how can i rip them to mp3 or wav or anything playable


----------



## shadowarrior (Jul 5, 2004)

where do ya stay dude ??? 
i have da NFS underground trackz wimme !!


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jul 5, 2004)

The soudtracks of NFS simply ROCK!!


----------



## never_trust_any_stranger (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey friend i am having the music of nfs (hot pusuite-2) but not for underground.


----------



## satanlives (Jul 6, 2004)

hey even i would love to get my hands on the tracks,
 How did u extract them shadow warrior?


----------



## djmykey (Jul 6, 2004)

I have dem they r simply cool especially FC Kahuna man that songs rock. I got them from a frend so i dunno actually how to extract them.


----------



## anidex (Jul 6, 2004)

Go to this page and download the NFS Underground Music Extractor (~35 KB - third "item" on the page):-

*www.nfsunlimited.net/index.php?go=nfs7utils


----------



## rakee (Jul 9, 2004)

Will this one works anidex?


----------



## rajeshjsl (Jul 9, 2004)

use dbpowerampmusic convertor.
from www.dbpoweramp.net


----------



## dragonball (Jul 10, 2004)

go to : h*tp://www.nfs-planet.de  --> Need for Speed Underground Music Extractor v1.0.0


----------



## FunkyB (Jul 10, 2004)

hey i wud really like to hav those tracks...plz send them someone...


----------



## VD17 (Jul 10, 2004)

hey dude... download that 35KB file and do whats told... it works... that is, if u have the game installed...


----------



## rakee (Jul 10, 2004)

Anidex thx for your link


----------



## rakee (Jul 10, 2004)

OK Guyz thank you...now can anyone tell me how to extract that intro movie of NFS Undergound..man thas really cool..but i want to play not only in the game.........


----------



## FunkyB (Jul 10, 2004)

thanx VD, if i did hav the game i wud hav done accordingly but alas...me am still stuck with HP2...so maybe i cud get just the tracks...i can download if anybody knows a link...


----------



## techno_funky (Jul 10, 2004)

wellthe intro movie was given as a GAME VIDEO IN SOME OF THE MONTHS PLAYWARE CD 
USE THE ARCHIVE OPTION IN THE MINDWARE CD 
SEARCH FOR THIS VIDEO YOU WILL GET IT


----------



## Thor (Jul 11, 2004)

IS there any generic procedure in which to extract music frm games,?
Hitman Contracts has a cool sound track. If any one knows how to extract it ,let me know.


----------



## VD17 (Jul 11, 2004)

Thor: dude your avatar went from one extreme to the other... lol


----------



## rakee (Jul 12, 2004)

yes guyz..thx for the nfs UG music extractro..it works well.And offcourse as thor Hitman do have very great sound tracks..but i managed to download them as mp3 from somesite a very long time before.But thay r only limited..i.e... only for about a minute or 2


----------



## Thor (Jul 12, 2004)

Ok, Rakee, could u please give me the url of the site frm where u dwnlded the Snd trk of Htmn ?


----------



## rakee (Jul 14, 2004)

Its all here dude

*www.3dactionplanet.com/hitman47/hitman3/files/

You can get wallpapers,screensavers,gamemusic and many other stuff of hitman contracts..man i love the game...thought of changing my name to codename 47


----------



## SpitefulPentium (Jul 14, 2004)

I too tried to extract the audio from NFS - UG, but I got an error and the extractor quits. Does it need any other tools like MP3 encoder or is it independent?? Please let me know.


----------



## rakee (Jul 15, 2004)

It is independent tool..read the readme file well before u start..


----------



## SpitefulPentium (Jul 15, 2004)

yes I read the readme file before I started and it only states that the mp3 encoder is required, but does not state whether it is incorporated in the tool. hence the question.

Anyways, I used the wav extracter and then encoded it to mp3 using dbPowerAmp.

good stuff.


----------



## rakee (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey guyz this months skoar..one of the cds had the Hitman contracts title music...it was great


----------



## girish_b (Jul 16, 2004)

oops


----------



## girish_b (Jul 16, 2004)

oops


----------



## Thor (Jul 17, 2004)

Hmm, I used Freecorder which came with this month's digit.
I kept the recorder switched on in the background and then started the game. The Hitman Contracts Title music is split into 2 parts. After the 1st part [abt 2 minutes] a clip is shown where Codename 47 [our Hitman!] kills an- old -bald- miserable- prick, and then the 2nd part of the title song starts. Well after this 2nd part is over again the same clip is repeated. I did hit Alt+F4 and exited the games. Stopped the recorder and saved the music. Then using Nero Wave editor I cut out the part where the Clip starts . Now I have 4 1/2 minutes of cool sound track of Hitman -Contract!!
I thnk in the title music carried in skoar! only the 2nd part of the title music is present. Let me know if I'm off the mark.

 I think with little bit of trouble same can be done to any game.


----------



## rakee (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey Thor plz change your avatar man..itz cool but doesnt suite for this forum..plz


----------



## rakee (Jul 22, 2004)

Now itz great pal


----------



## rakee (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey pals if u all r real NFS UG fans u will be pleased with the various tool and features to download from NFS-Planet.its awesome


----------



## rakee (Jul 24, 2004)

Can anyone please help me out how i can ease out in drift race of underground.its the only level i get sucked.Any tips plz?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 25, 2004)

ok, here's what i do:
accelerate quickly but keep da speed low, and when u near a bend, hit da brakes and turn at da same time. use both left and right keys if u can so that ur car doesnt spin of into 1 single direction. also try using da handbrake-it will spin ur car.
hope this helps.


----------



## rakee (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes man that helps to finish in quick time but i am banging myself again and again..that reduces my points and lowers my ranks..isnt there any cheat or tool to override this drift phase?


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jul 28, 2004)

Use a trainer!!!

www.gamewinners.com

It's the best site i've ever seen regarding cheats!!!


----------



## techno_funky (Jul 28, 2004)

man just completed ALL THE RACES was some heck of a WORK


----------



## rakee (Aug 2, 2004)

does the trainer gives me to finish the drifts easily man?


----------



## rakee (Aug 3, 2004)

The drift is the only level i get sucked of


----------

